# Mid Midlands Seasonal Bash



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

HI Folks

Yes, it's fast approahing that time of the year for those of us in the general Midlands Area to meet up for our usual festive celebrations

The venue will be the familiar one at:

The George in the Tree 
Kenilworth Road, 
Balsall Common, 
Berkswell, 
West Midlands 
CV7 7EX Tel. 01676 533118 Fax. 01676 535929

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =7&out.y=8

I've chosen this venue as its as central a possible to as many of you as possible in the the general Midands area, being somewhere between West Mids, East Mids, North Mids and the South Mids!

For those of you not familiar with the venue, there is a large car park accessed off the adjacent roundabout.
Start time is 7pm onwards for 8pm at the tables. Festive and non festive fayre is available in the restaurant.

Whether you are familiar friends or new faces, still drive a TT or not, all will be welcome

Looking forward to seeing you all on the 10th Dec!

For those of that have not met me before, and in case we have moved indoors by the tiime you arrive, ask to the "Audi TT" group when you enter. Look for my red/black/white Yamaha Racing jacket. 

Dave


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Dave,

I should have recovered from Pennys do on the 2nd by then, so put me down for this one.
This will be a hatrick of TT xmas meals at the George for me. 

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Hi Dave,
> I should have recovered from Pennys do on the 2nd by then, so put me down for this one.
> This will be a hatrick of TT xmas meals at the George for me.
> Cheers,
> Sean.


Excellent Sean. Always good to see you.

Dave


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Should be a good night Dave, it usually is at the "George in the tree" 

Anyone else from midlands interested in this? [smiley=cheers.gif]

Gill


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,

I live in Oxhill in Warwickshire (12 miles south of Stratford Upon Avon) and would love to come along. Only had my TT for about 4 weeks now and am loving every minute of it. I'm not a member of the TTOC (yet), but intend to shortly.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Dino said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Oxhill in Warwickshire (12 miles south of Stratford Upon Avon) and would love to come along. Only had my TT for about 4 weeks now and am loving every minute of it. I'm not a member of the TTOC (yet), but intend to shortly.


It's always good to welcome a new enthusiast into the clan.

Dave


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice one Dave.

Put my name down and l'll get my backside along for the festive cheer.

Look forward to meeting like minded TT'ers soon.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Well that's 4 of us. Any more out there who fancy this?

The pub is ideally placed for anyone from the midlands. Easy access from the M6, M40 or M42. Close to Coventry, Warwick and Solihull. Easily in range of Nuneaton, Rugby, Redditch etc.

Christmas comes just once a year. You don't want to miss out. :wink:


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Just trying to rally the troupes from Northampton and Milton Keynes lot as well. Let's see if we can get a few there eh!!!!

See ya Thursday.....

Dino


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I would of come along but unfortunately i have to pick somebody up from the airport on Thursday night, very sorry 

Paul


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, myself and Rachel should be coming a long to this one. I have a works thing to do in the day but all should be finished in time to get us to the pub for 8.

A shame my TT will be very dirty for this meet, as not had a chance to clean it recently, but it will be dark outside so I'm sure you wont notice 

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

There is no way it can be as dirty as mine. From a distance it looks like I have anthracite wheels, but they are just dirty silver ones.


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Sp being the newbie and all how will l recognise everyone from the TT Club (aprt from the obvious of waiting in the car park until such time someone turns up in a TT). Are we wearing roses in a lapels or should we opt for the daily mail under our rigt arm?????


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Well that's 4 of us. Any more out there who fancy this?
> The pub is ideally placed for anyone from the midlands. Easy access from the M6, M40 or M42. Close to Coventry, Warwick and Solihull. Easily in range of Nuneaton, Rugby, Redditch etc.
> Christmas comes just once a year. You don't want to miss out. :wink:


Cheers Sean for that [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Dino said:


> Just trying to rally the troupes from Northampton and Milton Keynes lot as well. Let's see if we can get a few there eh!!!!
> See ya Thursday.....
> Dino


 Nice one, hope you're sucessful. Let me know so I can warn the resturant.



shurcomb said:


> Yep, myself and Rachel should be coming a long to this one. I have a works thing to do in the day but all should be finished in time to get us to the pub for 8.
> A shame my TT will be very dirty for this meet, as not had a chance to clean it recently, but it will be dark outside so I'm sure you wont notice
> Cheers,
> Stuart


No worries Stuart, we'll keep a couple of seats warm for you. 



V6 SRS said:


> There is no way it can be as dirty as mine. From a distance it looks like I have anthracite wheels, but they are just dirty silver ones.


And my Kingfisher looks more like cross between Mauritous and Dolomite: it's still got French muck on it from the Jura trip 

See you all on two nights time!
[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Dave


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Folks, any more for Thursday nights meal?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Tonight's the night folks!!

For those of that have not met me before, and in case we have moved indoors by the time you arrive, ask to the "Audi TT" group when you enter. Look for me in a red/black/white Yamaha Racing jacket. 

Dave


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, will see you there from just after 7pm.

looking forward to the food tonight!

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Many thanks to Stuart, Rachael and Gill for their splendid company tonight: a most intimate occasion as it turned out.

Our most unfortunate Sean, ever keen as ever, had his evening frustrated by a puncture on his way to join us: I do hope you got that fixed. Not the best of evenings to have spent it waiting for roadside rescue.

Cheers all!

Dave


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, second puncture in two weeks. Both rear tyres now repaired.
They're only 8 weeks old so I am glad I got away with a repair both times.
Hope you all really enjoyed the pub while I was freezing my n*ts off on the side of the road. :lol:

Sean.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like some real bad luck there with punctures, but at least it was repairable!

Yep, food was good and nice to meet Dave & Gill, and yes it was warmer in the pub than outside :lol:

Cheers for a good evening out.

Stuart


----------

